# When will Stickerless cubes be legal in WCA competitions?



## LiquidDnB (May 17, 2015)

Hello,
Back last year, people were saying how stickerless cubes woould be made legal in 2015. However, I have checked the WCA regulations and they said, "Puzzles must have coloured parts, which must be one of the following: coloured stickers, coloured tiles, _coloured plastic_, or painted/printed colours." This is a bit unclear, it never explicitly says anything about their allowance. I also couldn't find anyone on the forums stating this. Are they allowed now, or do I have to keep buying packs of 6...
Thanks
-LiquidDnB


----------



## cashis (May 17, 2015)

In short, no. They aren't.


----------



## willtri4 (May 17, 2015)

From what I've heard, the WCA wants to make stickerless cubes legal, but they're having trouble figuring out how to reword the rules as not to allow cubes that actually give an unfair advantage.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 17, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> From what I've heard, the WCA wants to make stickerless cubes legal, but they're having trouble figuring out how to reword the rules as not to allow cubes that actually give an unfair advantage.



So in the near future, We can use stickerless cubes in a competition???


----------



## yoinneroid (May 17, 2015)

3h2) Puzzles whose coloured parts are visible inside the puzzle are not permitted.
EDIT: right, totally misunderstood the question. sorry about that.


----------



## TMOY (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for this totally useless answer. The question asked is not "what do the WCA regulations currently say" (I guess Please dont Ask can read too) but "which kind of change is planned for the near futuer".

FWIW, I've heard the same as willtri4.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 17, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> From what I've heard, the WCA wants to make stickerless cubes legal, but they're having trouble figuring out how to reword the rules as not to allow cubes that actually give an unfair advantage.



Yep.



yoinneroid said:


> 3h2) Puzzles whose coloured parts are visible inside the puzzle are not permitted.



Indeed, this is why "stickerless cubes" are still not legal.


----------



## cashis (May 17, 2015)

Get rid of 3h2 and it'll be fine. If everyone has the choice to have the "advantage" of seeing the inside parts, is it really an advantage?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jun 6, 2015)

Bump. Any updates?


----------



## Myachii (Jun 6, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Bump. Any updates?



no.

Trust me, if something came out about stickerless puzzles being allowed, you'd know within a few hours. It would be on the homepage for about a fortnight


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes, effective July 1, 2015.

Here's the announcement: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/wca-regulations-july-2015

This thread is about the new changes: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?48191


----------

